# Farbkodierung Drucktaster/Leuchtmelder



## godi (5 November 2006)

Hallo!

Was verwendet ihr für Farben bei Taster für zb Motor ein/aus, Steuerspannung ein/aus usw?

Laut der IEC 60204-1 soll ja für
Motor ein: grün, weiß oder schwarz verwendet werden. Was verwendet ihr da?
Motor aus: weiß oder schwarz (geht rot eigentlich nicht mehr?) 

Bei Leuchtmeldern kann ich aber schon für zB Motorschutz ausgelöst rot verwenden oder?

godi


----------



## wusa (5 November 2006)

*Farbkodierung*

Hallo, 

ich habe es so gelernt:
rot - gefahrbringender Zustand, sofort Ausschalten
grün - phys. Größe liegt im normalen Bereich
       - es dient zum Vorbereiten, Bestätigen
       -> Start/ Ein erlaubt, Stopp/ Aus verboten!, 
           zu diesem Punkt halte ich die folgende Betätigung (Reaktion) von
           Start oder Stopp als erlaubt oder verboten

Für Start/ Ein bzw. Stopp/ Aus sollen bevorzugt weiss, grau und schwarz verwendet werden.

Noch was zu den Farben:
rot - Notfall
gelb - anormaler Zustand
grün - normal
blau - zwingend, Rückstellfunktion, d.h. eine Handlung ist erforderlich

mfg
wusa


----------



## nade (5 November 2006)

godi meinst wohl die VDE 0113-1.
wusa genau man könnte auch dazu eine Ampel aus dem Verkehr sehen ohne Gelb/Orange Grün fahren/betrieb und rot halt/ausschalten.

Daneben gibts ja auch noch die Symbolische Kennzeichnung:

I=Start
0=Stop
Ф=Wechselbetrieb Start-Stop
θ= Tippbetrieb
(letzten 2 nur angedeutet, weil kein geeigneter Zeichensatz)

Also bei 2 oder 3 Taster wird verhäuft noch wusas Farbcodierung genommen, bei größeren Anlagen oder z.B. 2 Fahrrichtungen Rot für Aus und Schwarz Pfeil-Symbol für entsprechende symbolische Darstellung oder Ziffern als Beschriftung.
Der Bediehner muß nacher die Anlage anfahren und stoppen können.
Not-Aus hat eh roten Pilz und Gelb hinterlegte Grundfläche.
Nach meiner Ansicht kann trotz vorhanden sein eines Not-Aus schon allein ein roter Taster Stopp ausreichen für im Notfall die erste Stufe der Abschaltung zu erreichen, z.B. Kabelfernbedienungen eines Transportmittels egal was und wie transportiert wird.
es sollte ebenso auch nicht ein roter Taster zum starten einer Anlage genutzt werden. Ja es kann von der Anlage beim betreiben eine Gefahr ausgehen und ein lebensbedrohlicher zustand hervor gehen, aber dafüür sind die Warnleuchten und sonstigen Sicherheitseinruchtungen da, bzw sollten dafür da sein.


----------



## godi (5 November 2006)

Hallo!

Die IEC/NE 60204-1 ist das selbe wie VDE 0113 Teil 1

Im Möller Schaltungsbuch ist das dazu zu finden:
Drucktaster:http://www.schaltungsbuch.de/norm028.html
Meldeleuchte:http://www.schaltungsbuch.de/norm029.html

Ich werde halt für Motor ein usw. weiß nehmen und schwarz für aus. Für Steuerspannung ein kann ich dann grün nehmen und für aus schwarz.

Auf unseren alten Anlagen ist halt alles noch grün (ein) und rot (aus). 
Verstehe ich nicht ganz warum die Normen geändert werden.

godi


----------

